# how to open eps files in winpcsign



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

just started using the software..i have artwork that i did in corel and saved as an eps file..when i try to open up in winpcsign to make a rhinestone template the art comes in as a black box..if i go to wireframe i can see..what am i doing wrong


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you ever get this straightened out? I had this problem with one of the updates a few months ago. After the latest update, I didn't have that problem anymore. I have both Corel and WPC. If you want, you can send me the file and I'll see if I can open it in WPC. stephanie[USER=119547]@DivineBling[/USER].com


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Teak,

Export your design out of corel using the ai export, 

Then import into Winpcsign2010, it should import in fine if it is not carrying a bitmap with it,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

